# Need help with cooling



## Crispies (Jan 26, 2006)

i dont know much about cooling accept for sticking a fan on somthing...but my cpu is overheating i put a new one in my comp and i need to get a new heatsink i believe idk what info u need to help me with this so post plz


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Important factors
-Clean heatink
-Proper use of thermal pad/grease
-Ambient temperature

If the heatink is covered in dust it'll only work as an insulator and keep the heat in. Keeping that clean is paramount to cool temperatures.

If the thermal pad or grease isn't applied properly then heat will not transfer effectively from the CPU to the heatink. Reapplying thermal pads or grease is easy and often solves many heat problems.

If the air going INTO the PC isn't cool enough to absorb the heat generated then the temperature will only hold steady or go higher. This is often the hardest thing to control.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

What are the temps of the CPU? Download SpeedFan to find out.


----------



## Crispies (Jan 26, 2006)

grease is right heatsink is clean and air goin into comp is cool...temp goes to 75c-85c thats worries me alot so im not usin the comp


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

85c is really close to core melting temp. how many fans do you have?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You are very close to permanently damaging that CPU. What are the ambient room temperatures and have you made sure you didn't put too much paste on?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/info-on-thermal-compound-145519.html#post873402


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

kinda looks like crispies had a major malfunction,ain't seen any posts for awhile.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Not the death =(


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

I dunno, maybe he fried it?


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

crispies admitted in an earlier post that he's very not familiar w/heat junctions.THEY ARE OF PARAMOUNT importance!


----------

